# Composer Name Puns



## pendereckiobsessed

Hello Everyone,

We all love puns don't we? 
So lets make a LISZT of all composer name puns
Don't Strauss over it if you cant come up with any! Just hush up and eat your Schubert from Brahms Well Ill be BACH soon, because Ives started to get distracted from my homework


PO


----------



## Sid James

I'll just quickly note what you're saying down on my Chopin Liszt. Its probably Haydn somewhere at the back of one of my drawers. But I have to open the door Handel to my office to get it. But on the way there I might wake up my parrot sleeping in its Cage.


----------



## starthrower

Only one response. Where's everybody Haydn?


----------



## Sid James

starthrower said:


> Only one response. Where's everybody Haydn?


Maybe they've gone to Little Britten.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I can't Handel all these terrible puns. I'm going out into the Field to play with my Byrd away from you people.


----------



## Frasier

starthrower said:


> Only one response. Where's everybody Haydn?


I think they're all down at Mo's Art and pizza palace on High Street, Vienna.

I expect to get beet-over the head for a remark like that.


----------



## Frasier

Meyerbeer few of you could come up with more. We Alwyn with a game like this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

All these puns are downright PAYNE-ful


----------



## Norse

Can I be Franck? I should really go to the Barber, but I'd rather hang out with the Boyce on TC and make stupid puns.


----------



## Lunasong

NOT MINE. I am not this clever.


You can Telemann by where he likes to live. I just Toch a trip Orff into one of the Wilder areas Faure Wieck, and to be Verdi Franck, it nearly drove Menotti.
I know opinion Varese, but even Vivaldi urban noises, the Bizet traffic, De Falla engines, as well as knowing there are Mennin the streets Callas enough to knock your Bloch off. I couldn't resist the urge to Galuppi home early Satie, and I Haieff to say I Still prefer the Mitropoulos. The Boyce were Sor that I had Gibbons up and succumbed to the Riegger of the Field so easily, but I don't give a Schuetz.
I was practically Krein from my Severacs and Pains brought on by that brief time in the countryside! Even the sounds got my Dandrieu up; let me Liszt some of them: the Rorem of the wind, a constant Birtwhistle, the Menuhin of the Katz, the Lipatti-Patti-Glinka-Poulenc of the Reiner on the roof, the Gluck-Gluck of the hens, and every morning a woodpecker or some Byrd Chopin holes in a Tree. My only company was a Thorne Busch, a Partch of poison Ives, a Braun Babbit, and sometimes a Wolf, nothing Moore. For a Forrest Grainger it may be Fine - it may be the Katz Milhaud -- but I could have died of Borodin. A friend suggested my making this Tureck; "Abegg" his pardon, but I will never go Bach to those Gotterdaemmerung Hillis. They Suk!
No, I don't care for the Ruggles life. I like a good Mehul - - a little Suppe, some Szigeti, maybe some Salome at my local Taverner with a little lime Schubert after (even if they don't always clear the Crumbs off the table). And I like to Locatelli while I'm Eaton Maderna at night. Is that asking for Egk in Meyerbeer?
Nono! So many people Berio themselves under a Holst of problems they know they can't Handel. Their answer is too Offenbach to nature - - into Haydn, it seems to me. I Karajan a d'Indy life in the Berg for the most Paert. Maybe it isn't Perle Bliss for everybody, but it's Godunov for me.


----------



## Norse

I want to make more puns, but I'm too Bizet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just need a cup of Prokofiev and I'll be Pahud-up for the day.


----------



## Andreas

An opera critic's New Year's resolution: Boulez.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

I saw this and I thought I would show you. Dont use them, because, no actual woman would be able to *Handel *these pickup lines. They'd simply tell the guy to *Bach *off and quit *Messiaen *around.


----------



## Lunasong

There are some wonderful puns on the first 2 pages of the Classical music jokes thread. I won't repost them here, but take a look.
http://www.talkclassical.com/15068-most-incredibly-lame-classical.html


----------



## Wandering

Famous frnch/italian aria 'O sole Milhaud'

When someone was giving a solo at a musical institution, the professor would say that the student/preformer was going to be accompanied by the brilliant Israeli pianist - You're on Your own. (Yuran Yuron)


----------



## Lunasong

What is a composer's favorite dessert?
Rainbow Schubert.


----------



## mud

I am going to _cross post_ this here, get it?










Rock Me... "Elvideus"


----------



## mud

Ludwig van Beethoven + Jon Bon Jovi










"Jonwig von Beejovi"


----------



## mud

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber + Justin Bieber










"Bibier"


----------



## mud

Domenico Scarlatti + Al Pacino










"Scarlattiface"


----------



## mud

Johann Sebastian Bach + Burt Bacharach










"Bacharock"


----------



## superhorn

I don't give a Schutz about these composer puns .


----------



## Olias

Let's just call the whole thing Orff.


----------



## Hemiola

Cui! Anyone here? I’ve just Borodin old wooden military flute but I think it will Pleyel with my embouchure so best give it back. I’m Dun practicing now. Some friends and I are off to visit a Taverner two, indulge in a bit of Bartok, catching up on the gossip, putting the world to rights and stuff. 

Terrible aren’t they!


----------



## waldvogel

Composer name puns Suk.


----------



## superhorn

Here are some of my favorite foods :

BBQ pulled Porkofiev . Marriage of Figarolls . Steakhausen . Elgarlic bread .

Ligeti and meatballs . Chicken Khatchaturian . James Levine ripened tomatoes .

Baby Bax ribs . Dvorak of lamb . Ives cream . Humperdinkel bread . 

Veal-Lobos . Beeth-oven roasted chicken . Taco-mitsu . Esa-Pekka salami .

Chopin fried steak . Mousse-orgsky . Stravinsky lime pie . 

Chicken Marsalis . Regertoni. Strawberio . Carmina banana . 

Mozartichoke hearts . Creme Boulez. Dello jello . 

Beverages : Jaegermeistersinger . Midori on the rocks . Prokoffee-ev.


----------



## christomacin

Can anybody come up with some Samuel Scheidt or Johann Joseph Fux puns? For the life of me, I'm stumped...cough, cough.:lol:


----------



## Crystal

superhorn said:


> Here are some of my favorite foods :
> 
> BBQ pulled Porkofiev . Marriage of Figarolls . Steakhausen . Elgarlic bread .
> 
> Ligeti and meatballs . Chicken Khatchaturian . James Levine ripened tomatoes .
> 
> Baby Bax ribs . Dvorak of lamb . Ives cream . Humperdinkel bread .
> 
> Veal-Lobos . Beeth-oven roasted chicken . Taco-mitsu . Esa-Pekka salami .
> 
> Chopin fried steak . Mousse-orgsky . Stravinsky lime pie .
> 
> Chicken Marsalis . Regertoni. Strawberio . Carmina banana .
> 
> Mozartichoke hearts . Creme Boulez. Dello jello .
> 
> Beverages : Jaegermeistersinger . Midori on the rocks . Prokoffee-ev.


Can you explain their real names？ I'm confused.


----------



## Totenfeier

We had some tornadic activity sweep through the area last night, causing significant damage.

Yep - every huge Gustav wind was a real Mauler.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Time to go Bach home on Debussy.


----------



## brianvds

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I just need a cup of Prokofiev and I'll be Pahud-up for the day.


I hear Donald Trump is quite fond of the music of Procofveve. 

But all these puns are making me break out in Ives, and feel all Lisztless. Let's get back to a real composer, like Justin van Bieberhoven:


----------

